# Vinyl tiles



## Jubblies (Dec 15, 2010)

I am thinking of changing the substate in our lizard vivs to using vinyl tiles. I have read a lot of posts on here that others use these as well as they are easier to keep clean. Can you just use the tiles that you get from B&Q, homebase etc?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

yep..


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

ok guys lets get back to the topic and cut out the sarcasm. Thank you.


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Jubblies said:


> I am thinking of changing the substate in our lizard vivs to using vinyl tiles. I have read a lot of posts on here that others use these as well as they are easier to keep clean. Can you just use the tiles that you get from B&Q, homebase etc?


Sorry hun about all that, right, vinyl tiles! Yes you can use the stick down ones from homebase/B&Q. it's a good idea to use a clear silicone to go over around the tiles too as this will stop water from seeping underneath.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Watch they don't swallow the tiles, they could get impacted.


----------



## dorian (Nov 27, 2010)

**bites tongue**


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

dorian said:


> **bites tongue**


Why? :hmm:


----------



## dorian (Nov 27, 2010)

http://www.biolib.cz/IMG/GAL/27425.jpg

That's one happens when a lizard eats a tile, obvious impaction.
Some think it's just a frilled dragon.. how wrong they are.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

dorian said:


> http://www.biolib.cz/IMG/GAL/27425.jpg
> 
> That's one happens when a lizard eats a tile, obvious impaction.
> Some think it's just a frilled dragon.. how wrong they are.


Hope you're not being sarcastic....we don't take too kindly to that round these here parts :whistling2:


----------



## weaver132 (Sep 7, 2009)

what about the vinyl strips are they just as good or not?


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

weaver132 said:


> what about the vinyl strips are they just as good or not?


Depends how long the lizard is :whistling2:


----------



## dorian (Nov 27, 2010)

Okay, that's a frilled dragon.

Vinyl tiles are perfect, no risk of impaction. Like Becky said, some form of sealant is a good idea to stop water seeping through, but I'm guessing it's a leopard gecko or something similar so that shouldn't be too much of a problem.


----------



## dorian (Nov 27, 2010)

bobby said:


> Depends how long the lizard is :whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

dorian said:


> :lol2:


8)...


----------



## weaver132 (Sep 7, 2009)

its for my leos as i wanted summit that i could wipe clean instaed of going throught loads of paper towel


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

weaver132 said:


> its for my leos as i wanted summit that i could wipe clean instaed of going throught loads of paper towel


They really are fine as long as they don't eat them!


----------



## weaver132 (Sep 7, 2009)

ok thankyou. this might sound silly but would they be strong enough to bite through vinyl


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

weaver132 said:


> ok thankyou. this might sound silly but would they be strong enough to bite through vinyl


Dunno but they might swallow them whole?


----------



## gray1 (May 24, 2010)

weaver132 said:


> ok thankyou. this might sound silly but would they be strong enough to bite through vinyl


My leo has bitten me plenty of times when I help him shed his skin (he can't wait to grab loose skin). To be honest their bite is a bit of a joke, doesn't hurt at all.


----------



## dorian (Nov 27, 2010)

Never feed your leopard gecko anything bigger than in between its eyes. This includes vinyl.

*this is a joke - do not feed your animals vinyl at all. I don't think it's very nutritionally valuable as you can't really gutload it*


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

dorian said:


> Never feed your leopard gecko anything bigger than in between its eyes. This includes vinyl.
> 
> *this is a joke - do not feed your animals vinyl at all. I don't think it's very nutritionally valuable as you can't really gutload it*


I hate you, I fed my leo some vinyl before you edited and now he's dead! 

I'm suing you!!


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

OK guys a joke is a joke can we now stop or the thread will be close.


----------



## richardgodd (Feb 25, 2011)

dorian said:


> http://www.biolib.cz/IMG/GAL/27425.jpg
> 
> That's one happens when a lizard eats a tile, obvious impaction.
> Some think it's just a frilled dragon.. how wrong they are.


:lol2:
I don't think I'd be able to even swallow a tile :2thumb:


----------



## dorian (Nov 27, 2010)

richardgodd said:


> :lol2:
> I don't think I'd be able to even swallow a tile :2thumb:


Have you tried?:whistling2:


----------

